# I passed with flying colours



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

I once tipped a bucket of yabbies over in the passenger seat floor well of my brother in laws new company car, they sold it a few weeks later. the smell was unbearable.

Thats was 20 years ago and I still get reminded of it.

Cheers


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSNVffwAACBfgAAQYeUAEACBmAA/7/+gMADFrDVT8TRpJmp6TajQYTyjQiHomJRtT1GgZNBp6QRT9FNBk0eoA0AAYQPlpTe/PJwr5tB3PoD9W+PgvBXApP7Iyk4GxyNR1Eccp4Rm/W6MVLugr+w3oV6ce2Yp5nKgNGMLUhYoSu9MX1a9sFRCdZIubU2n51eEy43f1Qi6x7NIAbWtVWKGpGIFie/Uqm1AgtIyMBCOIH7kisdRdyRKkHPjWsiGh7gfLQGiGqAbwaqFjwhAzaU4folhaYWGLMgH8XckU4UJAjVX38A=


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

oops...i think we have all done it or are about to.....

mate went fishing in port douglas and his car broke down and had to get it towed to garage this was friday night, it was tuesday before the mechanic could look at it.....

called friend to say you had better clean out your car...i'm not going near it....

friend turns up to see car full of blowflies and smell that would kill animals and small children......

never ever leave bait in your car....especially for 4 days in the hot tropical sun

he never got rid of the smell completely either


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Sharks revenge :lol: :twisted:

Reminds me of when I forgot about a bag of pillies in the boot of the car on a nice warm day. Bag leaked pillie juice all over the boot carpet and we can still smell it on really hot days despite scrubbing and febreeze


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dont worry mate it's always good to bitterly disappoint the Mrs every now and then. It prevents the bar being raised too high :twisted:


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Came home from a fishing trip once and unloaded all the gear and packed it all away 

Including the esky we washed out before coming home, sadly I forgot about the left over bait prawns I put in there after washing the thing :?

That esky had a bloody good seal because nothing was smelt until the missus opened it :shock: :shock: a month later :shock: :shock:......................................................I miss that seky

cheers nodds


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

see you're not alone......


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

had an esky with new ice in and about 12 hairtail in the boot of the company car , i forgot to put the bung in the esky and left it overnight as the fish would still be fresh and we were away at the time , Hairtail juice leaked out all over the boot and ran inside the car , took about 3 months to get the smell out , so when i had to go out with a Rep at work , i always went in their car , shhhiiiisshhh what a smell


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Ahh Gatesy you are a gluten for punishment. I luckily have only done this in the esky and the newer poly esky clean out quite well with some vanilla fridge wipe, kills the smells real quick (hint hint)

Cheers dave


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Last place we rented I managed to drip squid ink on the white carpet! :shock:

Tried everything available to bleach that one out. Must have done ok cause we got our bond back.
Really, who puts white carpet in a rental property! :?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Gatesy....

Surely the AEEGF has gotten used to your smells by now? I hope she doesn't expect marriage to change things?


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

LOL! That's gold 

I've got two stories to add.

Fiance picked up some cooked prawns in the car, prawn juice subsequently leaked onto the carpet. For the next week, it took everything I had not to puke my guts up when I got in the car and/or I hung my head out the window like a dog. A professional detail including ozone treatment has taken away 98% of the smell but on a hot day, the memory comes flooding back with the subtle smell of prawn juice.

Second story was some (now ex) friends, borrowed the holiday house of some friends of mine. They ate prawns and put the prawn heads, shells, etc. in the fridge prior to disposal. Upon leaving, forgot the prawns and switched the power off at the mains. Four weeks later, my friends went down for a holiday and were confronted with a smell that required them to encase the house in solid concrete to contain the smell.


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Back some years ago it used to be a great Joke :twisted: :? to place prawn heads in the drivers side hub caps of peoples cars and within a few days the smell would go with them everywhere they drove.

Fortunately nowdays few cars have hubcaps and few drive with their windows down due to that newfangled air conditioning thing.

:twisted: :twisted: Of course I would never have done this to any of my mates :roll: :roll:


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Some great stories here!

A couple of months ago, one of my mates had a party while his parents were on holidays. At about 2 in the morning, another friend decided he was going to sleep in the granny flat which doubles as the father's fishing storage area. Whilst trying to get to sleep, he was kept awake by the sound of the bait freezer 'clunking' every five minutes. So, he decided to get up and rip the plug out of the wall and get a good night's sleep, with the intention of replacing the plug in the morning.

He forgot, and the dad returned home 2 weeks later to a warm soupy mess of prawns, octopus, pike, tailor, squid, pilchards etc. The freezer was taken straight to the tip... 8)

Rowan.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I wish I could say that I learned my lesson after doing that once.

Strike one: I cleaned and filleted 10 tuna in my BEQ room on the navy base. I got blood and tuna bits in the carpet and drains. After a week, the smell was so bad I had to move to another room. About a year later I ran into a guy who stayed in that room and he said it still smelled like a fishing boat.

Strike two: Last year I did a mothership trip down in mainland Mexico. We used jumbo squid chunks for bait most of the time. I forgot and left a big slab (1 kilo) of squid in my bait tank at the end of the trip. I was pretty burned out when I got home, so I didn't bother washing out the yak for almost a week. Ay chihuahua. Es muy, muy malo :shock:

Strike three: Even though I was having back problems, I decided to try fishing in a yak tournament last May. Bad idea. The back spasms started before I got out through the surf. Some guys on the beach loaded all my gear and my yak onto my truck and I headed home. I was barely able to walk, so stowing my gear properly was pretty low on the priority list. I got home and was flat on my back for a week or two. My wife would take me to the hospital and physical therapy in her car, so my truck just sat out in the sunny parking lot.....stewing. It was probably two months before I could drive myself. When I finally opened up the truck it was disgusting. I had left a couple of bags of Gulp in the passenger compartment. What a stench. Upholstery cleaner, Fabreeze and various other air fresheners have helped, but the smell is still there. Eleven months and my truck still attracts fish better than live bait :lol: Wifey-poo doesn't like riding in it anymore. She says it smells like the ocean.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

I went to Vic for 4 days recently and turned off what I thought was the power switch to my mobile charger. Turned out to be the fridge. And yep, the freezer was full 'o fillets and 1 full fish (gutted at least). They were stinky mush when I returned (it was hot here) and rotten juices has dripped into the fridge. Walking into this place was like being punched in the face when I got home. Cleaning it up was loads of fun!

My idiot brother left some steaks in the boot of his car once and left it in the shed for 3 weeks while he went poontang hunting in Thailand. Haha, that poor car earned a new name upon his return: the _maggot mobile_. He barely drove it after that - the smell was never erased. Haha...


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

This thread reminds me of one of the best revenge techniques I've ever heard (but not yet used, though the X is asking for it). Get a bag of bait prawns and stuff them somewhere indiscreet in offenders car. Great way to get revenge that. Almost as good as a technique I came up with, which I did use on the X. It's way too crude to convey here and I'd fall off my chair laughing if I tried to type it out anyway. I actually have trouble verbalising it to anyone because I laugh so much my stomach aches whenever I do. if you ever want to see someone laugh within an inch of their life, ask me about it in person if you ever get the chance


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

dont feel too bad, I left pillies, squid and prawns in a small esky for a few days after forgetting about it. The smell was so terrible that it took a huge effort just to grab it and toss it down the back of the yard.
It has since stopped smelling bad, but I have not had the chance to open it and see if I can salvage the esky. Not sure if I want to try. have a feeling the smell is just sealed up inside it. Could likely be a smell as bad or worse than you had after 4 days, this one has been there for 8 weeks now.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

yankatthebay said:


> dont feel too bad, I left pillies, squid and prawns in a small esky for a few days after forgetting about it. The smell was so terrible that it took a huge effort just to grab it and toss it down the back of the yard.
> It has since stopped smelling bad, but I have not had the chance to open it and see if I can salvage the esky. Not sure if I want to try. have a feeling the smell is just sealed up inside it. Could likely be a smell as bad or worse than you had after 4 days, this one has been there for 8 weeks now.


just let it go....just let it go......


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

I remember when I was about 13 back in the 70s when my Dad travelled over from Moree to Nambucca Heads in his 2 week old Datsun to pick me up for the May holidays.Just outside Inverell he broke a windscreen[safety glass in those days].He picks me up about 7 pm and we start back,with me curled up under a blanket .We go over the Dorrigo range with poor old Dad having the trip from Hell freezing to death with just stubbies and a t shirt on,peering through a hole in the shattered windscreen ,glass everywhere,dodging oncoming insects,sometimes unsuccessfully. 
About that time the fish and chips I had for tea decided to contribute to the mix.Not wanting to be a pain I leave it to the last second to tell him to stop and then in the dark and an unfamiliar car I can't find the door handle.The only place I could think of to chuck was in the loop pile carpet lined centre console all over the gear stick,hand brake and in all those little places that love to absorb the smells and bits of sticky half digested food and stomach juices. 
This was all with about 3 hours driving to go ,thus making the trip from hell ten times worse.I think Dad sold the car about 4 years later and could never get all the broken glass and smell out of the carpet.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

lol luvvy remember the story mum tells about me spewing down the dash of Bev and Wallys brand new Leyland P76? eeewwwww


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Did they have a P76? I always thought they had an old Holden ? 
Ahhh those were the days.You could chuck up all over someones prized possession and still not be asked not to come back.


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah I am guilty of the same. I left a packet of squid in my car, along with wet beach towels. Not good. Sadly I have earned myself this degree many times, and continue to make the same mistake :lol:

Kristian


----------



## FHM (Mar 21, 2008)

A few years back we decided to travel north from canberra and I thought that if there is no power to the automatic garage door then its harder for thieves to open it, so I switched off the main power supply. Came home a few days later and found the the fridge and freezer was turned off as well. We have to through out all the frozen meat and fish there were in there.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Gatesy
I have been cleaning shark jaws for fishermen and museums for the past 20 years. I am so used to the smell of shark that I have become immune to it. The worst one I have ever had was a fisherman who rang and told me he had a 16ft Tiger shark jaw for me. Great! I thought. What he forgot to tell me was that the jaw was attached to the head! He also forgot to tell me that the head had been left out for 3 days, therefore delivering a very large and very smelly carcass. I now purchase a special solution from a taxidermy supplier in the USA. It is fantastic, yet shark smell never quite disappears. I don't know what it is, but it just keeps coming back.
I pity you, you poor bugger!  
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfndQUsAABxfgAAQQIcACIRgGAAv79+gMACtIin6Jop4mp+kjTJjTUyGNMRhGmAAAGp5Kn6npNCB6mAICwMl7yLni90pV3566gfIoJiwJFM7pw6XIacePCrFUc08V9IignXrBy3YgsHVkCB5QzhR9ngyFfnu8sU5XtpAP2nG/W+Ar7gZfanNDBECHWyN5jAzp3iKloTSWCRciG2SOJkC4PzNLMttTeJTmM1c4DSjFRK02iycg3YhnquhLyDEPD0uP65QHMoWLfxdyRThQkPndQUs


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

As this thread gets longer.... I have one last beauty to offer, or two :shock: 
We have a shared property in the mountains of Northern NSW and a simple hut. Arrived for a stay of a few days and couldn't work out where that smell was coming from and expected a dead animal of some sort( somewhere) I eventually found it.
2 dead pheasants in an old bath tub used for cattle. I stupidly got a shovel and picked them up and tossed them into a crevasse a bit further away. I didn't expect some fencing wire to be in the way; I promptly hit the wire mid air with the shovel and the whole lot came back all over me maggots and all. I headed for the nearest creek at sub zero temps..... wow that was bracing.

Same place and we arrived with friends for a stay only to find the resident possum had hung itself on its regular journey through the dodgy sealing panels. Now whose room was it closest too ? ... ours naturally ( well it had to be really ) What are friends for ? :lol:

Cheers
Pam


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> It appears i left the shark fins/carcasses/heads in the bin in the kitchen before we left up to the coast for 4 days :twisted:
> 
> Lets just say when we returned home it smelt like someone has done a really nasty asparagus piss in the kitchen and then tipped a bottle of ammonia on top of it. Could be a little while before i am in the good books again. 8)


Oh Gatesy... Your on the back foot to quick mate, as soon as you saw there was a problem you should have been on to her for not making sure the garbage was out! You must have had to much on your mind and I see a lot of we in your post too! Didn't we not put the garbage out??

Good luck!


redphoenix said:


> meat-ants of some sort to clean the carcases


Yeah quick, run down to the pet shop and get some Meat-ants!! Then spread them around the kitchen, chuck a few handfulls in the bedroom to be sure and tell her you were just trying to make things right!

Good luck some more!


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

A number of museums and taxidermists use dermestid beetles to clean skulls, antlers and small skeletons. These are flesh eating beetles that can strip a skull down in less than a day. The problem with using such beetles on shark jaws is they will completely devour the jaw as it is made of cartilage and not bone.
Don't worry Gatesy...I have had the same issue with my Macedonian wife a number of times regarding the pungent odour coming from the garage. 
Must be an Eastern Bloc mentality!!!!   
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------

